
Is Technology A Zero-Sum Game? - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/31/is-technology-a-zero-sum-game/
======
prgibbons
My comment on a Techcrunch article awhile back sparks a new article and
debate. Is technology really a zero sum game?

I still say no...but it seems we're mostly arguing semantics.

